# Updated Photos of my Rep Room, Gilas and Beaded lizard



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Excuse the photo quality they were taken using my mobile. :blush:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice collection of lizards, you must be very dedicated.

I do like the OCD'ness of the stacks and Herpteks.

Have you tried breeding these deadly beasties at all?


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Nice collection of lizards, you must be very dedicated.
> 
> I do like the OCD'ness of the stacks and Herpteks.
> 
> Have you tried breeding these deadly beasties at all?


Cheers. 2 of the 3 gilas are only CB09s so wont be ready for a couple of years or so. The other is a CB05 proven male but wont be getting up to any hanky panky until the other 2 have matured and more importantly sexed. Same applies to the beaded lizard which is a CB10; will need to mature and sex it before searching for a mate.


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

Very nice collection. Where did you get the skull decorations from? Are they real or fake?

And go buy a good camera lol.


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

eddygecko said:


> Very nice collection. Where did you get the skull decorations from? Are they real or fake?
> 
> And go buy a good camera lol.


The one in the gila viv is a fake skull I got from a reptile shop in Athens, the other skull is a real one I picked up while herping on a nearby mountain. Yes I know, I definetely need a new camera! :2thumb:


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

eddygecko said:


> Very nice collection. Where did you get the skull decorations from? Are they real or fake?
> 
> And go buy a good camera lol.


With that fantastic set up, he probably can't afford a camera!

Fabulous collection OP :2thumb:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

snakekeeper said:


> Cheers. 2 of the 3 gilas are only CB09s so wont be ready for a couple of years or so. The other is a CB05 proven male but wont be getting up to any hanky panky until the other 2 have matured and more importantly sexed. Same applies to the beaded lizard which is a CB10; will need to mature and sex it before searching for a mate.


Your in Greece?

Are they quite easy to come by over there? Not seen too many people on here with them. I know that DWA peeps are a little shy when it comes to showing off their collection at times but still, venomous lizards seem to be the minority.


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Turtle Jo said:


> With that fantastic set up, he probably can't afford a camera!
> 
> Fabulous collection OP :2thumb:


Thanks... Not far off, can't affort the batteries let alone the camera.


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Your in Greece?
> 
> Are they quite easy to come by over there? Not seen too many people on here with them. I know that DWA peeps are a little shy when it comes to showing off their collection at times but still, venomous lizards seem to be the minority.


The simple answer is no they are not easy to come by here in Greece, in fact you can't get them at all here. I had to import all of my collection, including my snakes from the US, Sweden, Denmark, Holland and Germany. There is no DWAL here. To be honest I wish that there was, it would prevent a few :censor: here from keeping some native species of venomous snakes.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

great rep room, looks so neat


----------

